
Russian hackers targeted Ukrainian company at center of impeachment storm: cybe - hckrnwsbt
http://feeds.reuters.com/~r/reuters/topNews/~3/G16GGQTDvsY/russian-hackers-targeted-ukrainian-company-at-center-of-impeachment-storm-cybersecurity-firm-idUSKBN1ZD0EX
======
dang
Could you please not truncate titles in this way, leaving unreadable bits at
the end? You've submitted a lot of these, and the idea on HN is for titles to
be well-formed.

~~~
pvg
If it's named like a bot and posts like a bot, it might actually _be_ a bot.

